# Document Translation



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

I need to get some US birth certificates translated into Spanish since we will be applying for their mx citizenship once we are there. Is this possible to do at an embassy?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hollypop1986 said:


> I need to get some US birth certificates translated into Spanish since we will be applying for their mx citizenship once we are there. Is this possible to do at an embassy?


To the best of my knowledge, no ... the U.S. Embassy/Consulate in Mexico City does not offer official translation services for documents to be submitted to the Mexican government. The Mexican government has certified certain persons/companies to provide official translations and you will need to seek-out one of these persons.

Here's a link to the U.S. Citizens Service office webpage for the Consulate/Embassy in Mexico City and if the information you're asking aboout isn't located there you can send an email seeking further advice:

U.S. Citizen Services | Embassy of the United States Mexico City, Mexico

I'm interested in your comment that you will be applying for Mexican citizenship upon arrival in Mexico. Have you previously complied with the chain of events which leads to Mexican citizenship? Or are you eligible to apply for the citizenship by skipping certain steps in the process, under some sort of legal exception? Typicaly, from what I understand ... a birth certificate would have been officially translated early in the resident visa process.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Hollypop1986 said:


> I need to get some US birth certificates translated into Spanish since we will be applying for their mx citizenship once we are there. Is this possible to do at an embassy?


I believe that first you will need the certificates Apostilled by the state that issued them. Normally, a Mexican Consulate will give you instructions on where to get them translated. Else, the translations can be done in Mexico by an agent authorized by SRE.


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh, haha, I guess I didn't make it clear. We will be applying for citizenship for my children, since their father is Mexican, they are automatically entitled. I, of course, will have to jump through all the hoops and I am unsure of what the entire process entails at this point. But I will also be going to apply for my residency (temporary or permanent? I don't know yet) within the first 30 days of my arrival in MX.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I know we've discussed spousal applications for visas before on this forum but I don't know where to point you at this point. Someone else might be able to link that helpful information/discussion. I think you need to back up a bit, and visit the Mexican consular office closest to where you live so that it's clear what the requirements are for the children, and for you (if, in fact, you haven't already done that). Joaquinmx's comment about the apostille on the documents, obtained in your home state in the USA, is important not to overlook. The consulate should be able to tell you which other documents you'll need to bring with you. Best of luck with the transition to Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Marriage and birth certificates should be apostilled by the Secretary of State, of the state where they originated. You can do tht by mail.
In Mexico, seek out a perito, an authorized translator, who can translate those documents, along with the apostile before you submit them to the appropriate agencies. Do make several copies.


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes I actually have already gotten two apostilled originals for each of our birth certificates, as well as our marriage license.

I was hoping to be able to apply for their dual citizenship before leaving the states but at the Mexican consulate here they gave me a list of documents to gather and said that the father has to be present. I thought that was odd, since their biological heritage isn't dependant on his presence, but that's what they said, unless he was deceased, which he is not. I was told that we would have to apply for my visa and their citizenship within the first 30 days of our arrival (I'm not quite sure what the consequences would be if we waited longer), but I don't really see a need to wait longer than that anyway. I'd rather get it over with and behind us. I'm so over immigration issues right now.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the additional information. We've had, during the past year or so, several women in similar situations (husbands in Mexico, wife and children moving to Mexico to join him) and maybe one or more of them will see your questions and share their experiences with you. I think you're better off, in the long run, starting the paperwork process as soon as practical when you get to Mexico. Things eventually work-out when you follow the "system" (confusing and conflicting as it can be at times). It's when someone thinks they know a better way or ignores the "system" and process that they encounter trouble/difficulty. Again, best of luck with the transition. Don't be a stranger after you move to Mexico. All of us learn from the experiences of others. We'll want to know how you're doing!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The visa approval from the consulate is the controlling factor: Once you cross into Mexico, with the consular visa approvals in your passports, you MUST go to the INM office serving the area where you reside within 30 days. You will have to provide proof of address and present your consular approvals, pay the fees, etc.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The visa approval from the consulate is the controlling factor: Once you cross into Mexico, with the consular visa approvals in your passports, you MUST go to the INM office serving the area where you reside within 30 days. You will have to provide proof of address and present your consular approvals, pay the fees, etc.


Or her and her children can get FMM tourtist cards and process eveything at their local IMM office under "Vinculo Familiar" 30 days before her 180 day FMM expires. The children can be proceed to get thier Mexican passports at their local SRE office.That gives them more time and saves them 1 or 2 steps.


----------



## DenverDuck (Apr 28, 2011)

PM sent with certified translator information..


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh... What constitutes proof of address?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The most common proof of address is a CFE bill in your name, or in a landlords name with a copy of his ID, if you are renting. If you have a land line phone in your name, a Telmex bill may also be accepted.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The most common proof of address is a CFE bill in your name, or in a landlords name with a copy of his ID, if you are renting. If you have a land line phone in your name, a Telmex bill may also be accepted.


Or water bill or cable. But it has to be recent. I used to think I could get by with just carrying an old bill around all the time. Most times they require a fairly recent bill, last 60 or 90 days.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The most common proof of address is a CFE bill in your name, or in a landlords name with a copy of his ID, if you are renting. If you have a land line phone in your name, a Telmex bill may also be accepted.


My name isn't on any of my utility bills, but I have successfully used them as proof of address, without showing a copy of my landlord's ID. Actually, one of my bills is in the name of a former tenant from many, many years ago, someone whom my landlord never met!


----------



## socksthecat (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello, how does one find peritos?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

socksthecat said:


> Hello, how does one find peritos?


In Guadalajara, you can get a list of peritos traductores from the city government. Maybe Nuevo Laredo provides something similar.


----------



## socksthecat (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, I'll ask them.


----------

